# What's your favorite fighting game?



## Riptor (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine is, without a doubt, the Mortal Kombat series. The SNES version of the first one was one of my first games, the second one was my first Genesis game, the third one, I didn't care for much, due to the palette swaps and lame fatalities. Fourth one was good.

Deadly Alliance is my series favorite, and Deception was, too, although I didn't like the new characters in it much. Armageddon was all right, but not as good as MKDA or MKD.

And MK VS DC is a very fun game, and what I'd choose as my second favorite. The lack of extra content compared to the earlier entries is what drops it down to #2. It's got a nice roster and great gameplay, though.

Other fighting games I like:
- Killer Instinct (duh!)
- Bloody Roar series
- Primal Rage
- Super Street Fighter II Turbo
- Soul Calibur series, except 3 (not as much as the others, though)
- Garou: Mark Of The Wolves
- Tekken series
- King Of Fighters '98, '02, and '03
- Super Smash Brothers series
- The Marvel VS series. But not 2. I hate 2.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 23, 2009)

*SSBB*, Marvel vs capcom (1 and 2), capcom vs snk 2 Mark of the millenium, most of the street fighter games, king of fighters ('99 and above) and Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Talvi (Jan 23, 2009)

Street Fighter III 3rd Strike: Fight for the Future. Pity Twelve is so useless.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 23, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl. <3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 23, 2009)

The SSB series, the tekken series, the soul caliber series, the guilty gear series, the mortal combat series, marval vs capcom (1 and 2), killer instinct, the Fatal Fury series, and Samurai Showdown. I know there's more but I can never think of them all. lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2009)

Any one where I can play as Lizardman or similar.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 23, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Melee and Brawl
and stereotypically Mortal Combat


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

Soul Calibur 3.
I had all of Lizardman's moves figured out, and used the right stick instead of buttons for attacking. Kicked all my friends asses. And then beat some of their friends, because they were convinced they were the unbeatable gods of the game.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2 FTW! Arcade version, screw the console.

I was a beast at that game, but it's so hard to find ;~;


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2009)

Jewhunter 3.  Like Unreal Tournament, but with Jews.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

I like bloody roar (only played 4), soul calibur (only played 3), the king of fighters (my fav was 97 and 98 XD) and dead or alive...oh!!! the MK serie too jeje =P...and street fighter (but not too much).


----------



## AlexX (Jan 23, 2009)

While I do enjoy traditional fighters like Soul Calibur, I tend to prefer ones that aren't afraid to go outside the box and bring something new to the table.

As such, I tend to prefer games like Scarlet Weather Rhapsody and the Smash Bros series.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> While I do enjoy traditional fighters like Soul Calibur, I tend to prefer ones that aren't afraid to go outside the box and bring something new to the table.
> 
> As such, I tend to prefer games like Scarlet Weather Rhapsody and the Smash Bros series.


the smash bros its my favorite too (too bad i cant play it...i dotn have a wii...and either the money to buy it T_t...too expensive in this side of the world...damn it T_T...)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, by far.

If that doesn't count, then Street Fighter II.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl, by far.
> 
> If that doesn't count, then Street Fighter II.


it counts rob!!!! =)...i must be counted!!! XD *cause that my most favorite =P )


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

What the hell, People _like_ Mortal Combat, Soul Calibur, Tekken and Killer instinct? 


For me it's 
Super Street fighter 2/Turbo.
Street fighter Alpha/Zero 2 Gold/Alpha
Street fighter Alpha 1
Fighting Street
X-men Vs. Street fighter
Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter 
Street Fighter III 3rd Strike: Fight for the Future
Warzard (Fo lyfe)
Waku Waku 7


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

SVC Chaos
King of Fighters between the late '90s to 2002.
Smash Bros.

Street Fighter can suck a dick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SVC Chaos.


The fuck? 


David M. Awesome said:


> King of Fighters between the late '90s to 2002.


2002 and 2003 were the only good ones :/


David M. Awesome said:


> SNK can suck a dick.


 Fixed.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> The fuck?
> 
> 2002 and 2003 were the only good ones :/
> 
> Fixed.



SNK vs Capcom

2003 sucked.

Hey PI what's it like have no interesting characters other than Chun-Li?


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 23, 2009)

DOA 4.
The boobily jigglyness. Ooooh.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 23, 2009)

Street Fighter (and Alpha) series
DarkStalkers series
KoF series
Marvel vs. Capcom 1 and 2
Capcom vs. SNK 2
Capcom Fighting Evolution (yes)
Killer Instinct series
Bloody Roar Series
Smash Bros series
Guilty Gear series
NeoGeo Battle Coliseum
Fatal Fury Series
Art of Fighting series
Garou: Mark of the Wolves
Soul Calibur 2
Battle Arena Toshinden 3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SNK vs Capcom


 Your fucked.



David M. Awesome said:


> 2003 sucked.


 Said the man with the oversized nose.



David M. Awesome said:


> Hey PI what's it like have no interesting characters other than Chun-Li?


 Sexy legs doesn't make a character interesting. 

Ryu
Ken
Dan
Retsu
Gen
Sagat
E. Honda
Akuma
Charlie
Sakura
Alex
Yun
Yang
Sean
C. Jack
D. Dark
Hokuto
Skullomania
Allen
Garuda
Kairi 
Were _not_ interesting?

Also SNK took almost everyone personality from street fighter and use them for their own game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your fucked.
> 
> Said the man with the oversized nose.
> 
> ...



Better than CVS

What a stupid thing to say

More interesting than 1000+ clones of Ryu with about as much personality (that being zero).

You obviously have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey PI, you forgot to include Ibuki. 


I personally like Darkstalkers, Street Fighter, Brawl, and Soul Calibur. I'm not so big on Fighting games, I find a lot of them (Even these ones) rather button-mashery.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 23, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2 and/or DarkStalkers... both NEED a frigging sequel.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Better than CVS


 You obviously have no idea what the fuck you're talking about



David M. Awesome said:


> More interesting than 1000+ clones of Ryu with about as much personality (that being zero).


 There are only _seven _Ryuclones not 1000+ and Ryu had personality  Alpha/Zero.



David M. Awesome said:


> You obviously have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.


 Ken = Terry
 Chun-Li = Mai
 Dan = Kim and that dan looking guy?

*List goes on*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> There are only _seven _Ryuclones not 1000+ and Ryu had personality  Alpha/Zero.
> 
> 
> Ken = Terry
> ...



Seven is way too fucking many, and no he doesn't.

Terry is nowhere near as lame as Ken is.
Mai is a whore, Chun-Li is a police officer, they are nothing alike.
Kim is nothing like Dan.  What the fuck are you talking about?
I don't think the list goes anywhere because you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2009)

We're talking about fighting games. The characters don't need to be interesting. .-. They just need to look sexy. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

SirRob said:


> We're talking about fighting games. The characters don't need to be interesting. .-.



You shut your whore mouth.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You shut your whore mouth.


It's not open. I don't speak while I type.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

SirRob said:


> It's not open. I don't speak while I type.



I think that it must be open because how else would you be able to suck all of those dicks


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think that it must be open because how else would you be able to suck all of those dicks


I wish. ;_;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2009)

I always liked Terry better than Ken for one reason.








nah nah nah I'm kidding


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I always liked Terry better than Ken for one reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Engrish is exactly why Terry is better than Ken.


----------



## Cearux (Jan 23, 2009)

my favorite fighting game is Toribash

http://www.toribash.com

its pretty much a "Create your own fighting style" and its free download too.

just watch the trailer :3


----------



## Project_X (Jan 23, 2009)

MUGEN for the win. The ultimate fighting game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Hey PI, you forgot to include Ibuki.


 She reminded me of Suzu a little too much.


David M. Awesome said:


> Seven is way too fucking many, and no he doesn't.


 Don't forget, You'll never see Kairi and Retsu again. Which that makes it Five  Ryu clones: 
 Ken
 Dan
 Akuma
 Sakura
 Sean
and Ryu become boring after SFA/Z 3


David M. Awesome said:


> Terry is nowhere near as lame as Ken is.


Clearly Being a engrish asshole is way better then a rich guy who is married to a beautiful wife and has a kid named Mel.


David M. Awesome said:


> Mai is a whore, Chun-Li is a police officer, they are nothing alike..


Go say that to Capcom


David M. Awesome said:


> Kim is nothing like Dan. What the fuck are you talking about?


 Isn't Kim a joke character?


Digitalpotato said:


> I always liked Terry better than Ken for one reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Big lols X2


----------



## Riptor (Jan 23, 2009)

Can we stop with the argument? If you don't like Capcom games, fine. If you don't like SNK games, that's also fine. This is 'post your favorite fighting game', not 'post your favorite argument'.

You bunch of sillies. 

To get back on topic... Do you think Rare will ever make a Killer Instinct 3? It's been heavily rumored for a long time now, and Rare, being Rare, teased us with a couple of mentions in the latest Banjo-Kazooie. Of course, sadly, Western-made fighting games, with the exception of Mortal Kombat, are pretty much dead, mostly due to most of them being MK ripoffs. 

EDIT: Actually, I'd be happy enough with an XBOX Live port of KI2, with Riptor, Cinder, Chief Thunder, and Eyedol added back in. Call it Killer Instinct Ultra or something, rebalance it a little, slap on some achievements and online, and there you go.


----------



## Icen (Jan 23, 2009)

Does Left 4 Dead count? >_>; I mean, you ARE fighting zombies.


----------



## Project_X (Jan 23, 2009)

Icen said:


> Does Left 4 Dead count? >_>; I mean, you ARE fighting zombies.



-sings B flat-  NOOOOO...
Fighting games are not first person shooters.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2009)

Icen said:


> Does Left 4 Dead count? >_>; I mean, you ARE fighting zombies.


----------



## Project_X (Jan 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


>



HAHA! XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 24, 2009)

Project_X said:


> MUGEN for the win. The ultimate fighting game.



Indeed.


----------



## Icen (Jan 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


>


XD I lol'd.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 24, 2009)

Icen said:


> Does Left 4 Dead count? >_>; I mean, you ARE fighting zombies.



Totally. Incidentally, my favorite fighting game is Cooking Mama, because you fight against starvation, unsatisfied houseguests, and PETA.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 25, 2009)

Guilty Gear. It has nothing to do with Metal Gear, honest!


----------



## N8! (Jan 25, 2009)

My favorites:
Virtua Fighter 5
Capcom vs SNK 2
King of Fighters XI
Street Fighter 4 (only got to play 2 games of it)
World Heroes Perfect (Hate all you want)

Also, Terry wasn't cool until MotW.  Even then, no one can compete with Kushnood.... No one.


----------



## wolfmagik (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy jesus, I can't believe nobody's mentioned it:

MELTY BLOOD. My current fave in the series is Melty Blood Act Cadenza. its a TRULY AWESOME 2d fighting game with characters that play very uniquely. Its truly a must-play for fighting game fans.
Below that is the King of Fighters series.
And further down the list is the Soul Calibur and Dead or Alive fighters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 25, 2009)

Any fighting game from Capcom.

I am glad a lot of Smash players are moving in to Tatsunoko vs. Capcom!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 25, 2009)

wolfmagik said:


> Holy jesus, I can't believe nobody's mentioned it:
> 
> MELTY BLOOD. My current fave in the series is Melty Blood Act Cadenza. its a TRULY AWESOME 2d fighting game with characters that play very uniquely. Its truly a must-play for fighting game fans.
> Below that is the King of Fighters series.
> And further down the list is the Soul Calibur and Dead or Alive fighters.



I knew there was something i was forgetting.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 25, 2009)

Guilty Gear series
Garou: Mark of the Wolves
Scarlet Weather Rhapsody


----------



## Laze (Jan 25, 2009)

*thinks back*

This really odd beat 'em up I had on the Game Boy about robots
Street Fighter 2 Turbo: Hyper Fighting
Primal Rage
Killer Instinct 
Rakuga Kids
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Marvel VS Capcom 2
Neo Geo Battle Coliseum
Soul Calibur 2
Soul Calibur 3 [if only for Olcadan]
Numerous King Of Fighters games

I never picked up a Guilty Gear game, I know there's one on the Wii and I may nab that.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 25, 2009)

Soul Calibur series (Finally got number 4 today, having a lot of fun with it. Fuck yoda. >_>)
Guilty Gear series
Bloody Roar 
Marvel Vs Capcom
King of Fighters


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Any fighting game from Capcom.
> 
> I am glad a lot of Smash players are moving in to Tatsunoko vs. Capcom!




My personal favourite is Tatsunoko vs DC vs Marvel vs Capcom vs SNK vs Sammy Turbo Alpha Beta Gamma omega worldwide edition Lambda rainbow New Challengers Zetta slow EX 2 K pro Collectors Edition.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 26, 2009)

i heard thats coming out in 20XX.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 26, 2009)

My sarcasm meter broke.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

I have now managed to play Immaterial and Missing Power.

...

Scarlet Weather Rhapsody is better.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Soul Calibur 3 and 4.  Siegfried <3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm surprised you didn't say Lizardman.


----------



## Slade (Jan 27, 2009)

SSBB and SC IV.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection.
Its just so cool, and nearly better than the PS2 version.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 28, 2009)

Considering that it's an upgrade of Tekken 5...


----------

